# Wireless Coaxial Splitter - Transmitter / Receiver



## ryanborg (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi.. I am looking for a solution for a small problem i have encountered.

I have an old house that i have fully re finished.. but i forgot to pass a conduit pipe to one room for TV (Antenna / Cable)

Is there any way i can wirelessly SPLIT the coaxial cable from the adjacent room into the the room i am missing a conduit pipe avoiding having to make a hole in a 1 meter thick old stone wall.

Basically i need to have a device that can split signal coming from my tv/cable service before it goes into a tv into adjasent room and wirelessly have a device that can send coaxial signal from that splitter to a receiver that i can plug into a tv in next room just as if coaxial cable was plugged directly into back of the tv.

Thanks in advance


----------

